

The Most Memorable Quotes (I Could Capture) From Startup School 2012 - jasonshen
http://www.jasonshen.com/2012/the-most-memorable-quotes-from-startup-school-2012/

======
joshmlewis
Technology companies follow an extreme power law curve.

Of all tech companies started in the US in any one year, around 15 ever
generate $100M in annual revenue.

Those 15 companies are ultimately be responsible for 97% of the market cap for
all companies started that year. 15 companies! That’s way harder than making
the NBA in any given year – most of you would never attempt such a difficult
thing. And yet here you are.

\---

Wow.

Edit: I mean you hear a lot about it's near impossible to have a super
profitable startup and that most fail, but when you say 15 only ever generate
100mm in revenue, that puts a new perspective on it. For me anyway.

~~~
mkramlich
The counter-complimenting (but not contradictory) point is that it's also true
that you could create a business, especially a purely software-based business
in terms of how it scales, and it could hit only say $1M or even $200k in
revenue or profit each year, and that would be a huge success -- as long as
you kept the team small, the ownership in your hands, etc., ideally as close
to 1-2 people as possible even. Getting say $200k/year of mostly passive
income would be a huge life-changing state of affairs. We don't all need to
become GitHub or Pinterest or Facebook, etc. In business, a homerun is
relative. FU money for a single founder with 100% ownership is pretty small in
the grand scheme of things.

------
ipince
jasonshen, you misspelled at least 4 of the names of the people you covered. I
wouldn't have said anything if it was just one or two (everyone makes
mistakes), but 4 (at least) is kind of excessive.

Edit: in fear of downvotes for calling jason out on such a detail: I think
getting people's names right is important; it shows attention to detail and
respect for the people you're naming. (It's also a pet peeve of mine, but
that's irrelevant). So my comment is meant to be constructive criticism. BTW,
the names that are misspelled (that I know of) are:

Kalanik -> Kalanick; Collision -> Collison; Andressen -> Andreessen; Preston
Warner -> Preston-Werner

(I didn't write them before because I was on my phone and it was time-
consuming to do)

~~~
jasonshen
Woops, thanks! Meant to go back and fix those at the end but forgot. Fixed
Travis Kalanick and Tom Preston Werner but didn't see any other typos - which
were they?

edit: got the rest, thanks! You might have to hard refresh to see the changes.

------
pbiggar
Funny, I just did the same: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4685011>.

~~~
jasonshen
Nice! These two are also good:

Startup School and Surviorship Bias
-<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4685042> My Key Takeaways from Startup
School 2012 - <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4681791>

------
fabm
Thanks Jason and everyone else updating us on Startup School 2012. Really good
to still hear this stuff without actually being there.

I can just imagine how funny it must have been for Travis Kalanick to whip out
the Uber revenue graph like that haha.

------
mehulkar
You missed the most important one by jl :p

<http://www.teespring.com/fundraising>

~~~
jasonshen
True. Everyone laughed at that one. How are sales? =)

~~~
mehulkar
haha, looks like 5 people reserved it so far. No one gets anything if 100
people haven't reserved one in 21 days though :)

------
dopamean
I love Jason's Hen. Great site.

~~~
jasonshen
"I love Jason's Hen. Great site."

I didn't realize I had a chicken. Thanks =)

------
wilfra
"The greatest thing about being rich is that you don’t have to do business
with people you like.’”"

That was 'people you don't like' :)

~~~
jasonshen
Thanks, fixed.

